# At Least the Skunk is Off



## LDUBS (Nov 2, 2018)

We out to the same lake where I got skunked last week. Mrs Ldubs decided to join me this time. It was a beautiful bright & sunny day with little wind. We were on the water from about 8 to 11 am. 

Initially went right back to my secret "hot spot" that wasn't so hot last week. I knew I was wasting too much time working the area over, but was too stubborn to move. I finally moved further up about 2 miles to an area where the original creek bed runs next to a big island and Bingo! I picked up one and Mrs. Ldubs picked up one. 14" & 15". No records here but very healthy looking fish. Unfortunately, we had to leave before we could work the area over. 

Water temp about 65 deg. Caught both at 40' to 50' OTW trolling 2.7 to 3 mph. Caught both on bright colored spoons (red/orange & yellow) with garlic Pro Cure.


----------

